# Profibus und Funkstrecke?



## swisscrane (24 August 2009)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Profibus über eine Funkstrecke.
Es gibt da verschiedene Geräte.
Wer kennt sich mit DATAEAGLE aus?
Kennt jemand das SafeDat2?
Mich interessieren vor allem Schwierigkeiten bei der Inbetriebsetzung.
Ausfälle.
Oder wenn es generell Probleme mit den Produkten gegeben hat.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 August 2009)

Hallo,
den DataEagle von Schildknecht hatte ich vor vielen Jahren mal für einen Hallenkran im Einsatz. Ich kann mich (außer das zwischen beiden Stationen zwingend Sichtverbindung bestehen mußte) an keine Probleme erinnern ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## jan820813 (24 August 2009)

*DataEagle*

Hallo,
den Dataeagle kann ich für ProfiBus-Anwendungen auch empfehlen.
Aber Achtung, wenn auf dem Funk-Slave Analog-Karten sitzen muss eine spezielle DataEagle-Version eingesetzt werden. Zumindest vor ein paar Jahren war das noch so.
Aber kurzer Anruf bei denen und das Ding wurde ohne Probleme getauscht.


----------



## Mobi (24 August 2009)

Wie wärs mit Bluetooth? 80 bis 150 m Reichweite.


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (25 August 2009)

Wir setzen seit eingen Jahren die unterschiedlichsten Funksysteme für Feldbusübertragung ein u.a. mal Scalance von Siemens, Satel und Dataeagle von Schildknecht. Im Labor haben wir auch mal eine Profibus  Verbindung über PhoenixContact getestet.

Scalance läuft im Kern über Profnet und kann über ein Gateway DP Komponenten Ankoppeln. WLAN ist aber sehr störanfällig gewesen trotz nur 40m Entfernung und es gab häufig Busfehler. Erst als man statt ET 200 eine Profinet CPU verwendete lief es besser da dann Funkstörungen von 1 oder 2 Sekunden nicht mehr zu einem Anlagenstillstand führen. Leider hat uns das vorher keiner gesagt. Die ganzen Einstellungen bei Scalance waren sehr, sehr mühsam und zeitaufwendig ohne daß man immer wusste wie sich eine Änderung auswirkt. 

Satel ist sehr langsam dafür für grosse Reichweiten. Es müssen die DP Parameter (TSLOT) geändert werden damit der DP Bus mit 9600 Baud läuft und andere Teilnehmer können nicht am Bus laufen. Man benötigt dann eine zusätzliche CP342 für einen 2. Bus. Die Geräte kosten 1400.- Euro pro Stück ohne Antennen, gehen dafür aber auch einige km.

DATAEAGLE haben wir ca 5 Strecken eingesetzt und seither nie wieder was davon gehört, es läuft gut mit 500kBit DP Busgeschwindigkeit und bis zu 6 Funkempfängern bei ca 200m Reichweite. Wir haben das in Kläranlagen eingesetzt und da hängen über Kabel sogar noch andere Profibus MAster und Slaves dran. Die Installation war sehr einfach nur die DP Adressen muss man am Funkgerät eingeben. Man kann im S7 Projekt das aufbauen wie bei einer Lichtschranke oder  bei einem Kabel. Wir konnten die standard Profibus DP Parameter verwenden.

Da kann ich Mobi nur zustimmen: Bluetooth funktioniert super, wobei wir auch mal eine DECT Variante verwendeten da 2.4GHz vom Endkunden nicht erlaubt war.

Phoenix haben wir nicht in einer Anlage eingesetzt da es schon im Büro immer Busfehler produzierte und nicht stabil lief. Es könnte sein daß es mit 9600 und einer sehr grossen TSLOT etwas besser geht, aber wir benötigen
500kBit und haben bis zu 6 Teilnehmer am Funk hängen. Zudem ist es sehr mühsam mit den Geräten von Phoenix, noch nicht mal einen Norm Profibus Stecker gibt es da , da muss man das DP Kabel noch wie aus dem letzten Jahrtausend mit Aderendhülsen anklemmen, abenteuerlich auch der Antennenanschluss nur aufgesteckt, ich befürchte der fällt nach einiger Zeit von alleine ab. Was ich absolut nicht verstehe: die verwenden auch Bluetooth aber mit sehr vielen Busfehlern, ich glaube die haben sehr billige Funkmodule eingebaut, die Geräte kosten dafür auch nur ein paar Euro.
Wenn ich meine Zeit rechne wars aber trotzdem teuer.

Fazit: Wenn es absolut nicht anderst geht nehmen wir Funk, wenn die Strecke gerade ist sind Lichtschranken von diversen Herstellern eventuell billiger wie eine Funklösung, aber nur wenn absolut nichts dazwischen ist.
Bei Funk braucht man nicht unbedingt Sichtverbindung das funktioniert auch wenn was zwischen den Antenne ist.

Aber Vorsicht ich kann nur raten sich von den Herstellern ausführlich beraten zu lassen und die Geräte für den jeweiligen Einsatzfall unbedingt vorher testen. Am Besten sich die Anzahl der Busfehler bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Mobi (25 August 2009)

Also von mir ein Kollege hat das auch ausprobiert und bei ihm lief alles super über mehrere Stunden ohne Busfehler. Und hab gehört bei BMW, die haben auch so ein System, frag da mal nach ob es läuft. Und wieso sagst du zu erst, das es super läuft und dann später sagst du genau das Gegenteil?


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (26 August 2009)

@Mobi da wurde meine Aussage wohl missverstanden:

Bluetooth von PhoenixContact funktioniert überhaupt nicht :sb7:
Bluetooth von DATAEAGLE funktioniert super


----------



## Chefmech (27 August 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Bluetooth? 80 bis 150 m Reichweite.



Profibus über Bluetooth??? Das tönt ganz interessant, kannst du mir da einen Hersteller empfehlen - was für Geräte werden da eingesetzt?


----------



## Mobi (27 August 2009)

Dies hier von Phoenix Contact:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2313313&parentUID=852236180


----------



## didik (27 August 2009)

Hab mir mal das Handbuch von den Phoenix Contact Geräten angeschaut.
Da muß man ja an den Profibusparametern rumschrauben damit es funktioniert.
Und die Profibusgeschwindigkeit ist auf 187,5 kbit begrenzt. Alle anderen Profibusteilnehmer sind dann ja auch eingebremst und laufen mit den veränderten Profibus Einstellungen.

Ich weiß nicht ...  :sm9:


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (30 August 2009)

@ Mobi:
Liegt "Schieder-Schwalenberg/Lippe" nicht mal 5km von Blomberg weg, also von PhoenixContact? 

Wenn du Mitarbeiter von Phoenix sein solltest: Warum verkauft Phoenix ein System das nicht! unter Profibus läuft. Da ich aus Dingolfing bin und du BMW ansprichst: Sag mir doch bitte mal wo das in meiner Firma laufen soll. Ich möchte mich da mal gerne bei meinen Kollegen informieren.


----------



## Mobi (30 August 2009)

Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das es läuft, sonst würde es nicht verkauft werden.
Ein Programmierer hat mir gesagt, dass er dort unten war und u.a. Bluetooth verbaut hat, zu Testzwecken wollte das BMW mal ausprobieren. Und es lief wohl äußerst gut.

Wieviel Bit wolltet ihr denn gleichzeitig übertragen?

Wie sah denn euer Testaufbau im Büro aus?


----------



## kolbendosierer (30 August 2009)

Hi,

wir haben zwei Verfahrwägen auf Dataeagle umgebaut. Melde dich bei Schildknecht und die werden dir genau sagen, was du brauchst.

Haben nach 5 Jahren mal einen defekt gehabt und das wurde sofort repariert. Support ist OK.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (31 August 2009)

@Mobi
Die Frage versteh ich nicht "wieviel bit wolltet ihr gleichzeitig übertragen?"

Ich erwarte zwischenzeitig keine Lösung mehr für das "alte" Problem mit PhoenixContact, das ist gelaufen!

Ich unterstelle mal daß Mobi ein Mitarbeiter von Phoenix ist. Wenn nun jemand bei einer Profibus Übertragung nach der Anzahl der Bits fragt, ist doch irgendwas faul und wir reden aneinander vorbei, obwohl es so einfach ist. Profibus ist nicht ein Bit sondern ein standardisertes Bussystem, was interessiert mich die Anzahl der bits?? Ich schliesse eine ET200 mit 32E/A an und es muss funktionieren (was es mit anderen Herstellern wie DATAEAGLE ja auch tut!).

Entsprechend den ungenauen und schwammigen Antworten von Mobi ist nach meiner Erfahrung der ganze Support von Phoenix.


----------



## Mobi (31 August 2009)

automatisierungsprofi schrieb:


> @Mobi
> Die Frage versteh ich nicht "wieviel bit wolltet ihr gleichzeitig übertragen?"



Das System kann max. 120 Bit gleichzeitig übertragen.



> Ich erwarte zwischenzeitig keine Lösung mehr für das "alte" Problem mit PhoenixContact, das ist gelaufen!


Lösung: Nehme Ethernet!



> Ich unterstelle mal daß Mobi ein Mitarbeiter von Phoenix ist.


Dies ist richtig. Aber nur als Facharbeiter in der Produktion.



> Wenn nun jemand bei einer Profibus Übertragung nach der Anzahl der Bits fragt, ist doch irgendwas faul und wir reden aneinander vorbei, obwohl es so einfach ist. Profibus ist nicht ein Bit sondern ein standardisertes Bussystem, was interessiert mich die Anzahl der bits??


Schon klar sind halt mehrere Bits. Oder wat schickste da hin und her???



> Ich schliesse eine ET200 mit 32E/A an und es muss funktionieren (was es mit anderen Herstellern wie DATAEAGLE ja auch tut!).


Müssen schon garnicht, es sollte eigentlich.



> Entsprechend den ungenauen und schwammigen Antworten von Mobi ist nach meiner Erfahrung der ganze Support von Phoenix.


Bemerkenswert wie du nur von ein paar Aussagen von Phoenix-Mitarbeitern, den Rest bewertest.


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (1 September 2009)

@Mobi: 



> Das System kann max. 120 Bit gleichzeitig übertragen.


Abzüglich Profibusrahmen sind das dann gerade mal 7 Datenbyte oder?
Wo steht diese Einschränkung im Datenblatt? (siehe Anhang)



> Lösung: Nehme Ethernet!


Ich brauche Profibus und kein Ethernet!

Kannst du noch die Anwendung von BMW beschreiben, in welcher Abteilung das eingesetzt sein soll?


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2009)

... ich glaube nicht, dass die hin- und her-Argumentiererei noch irgendwie zielführend ist ...

An dieser Stelle sei aber gesagt : ich kann die Argumente von *Automatisierungsprofi* voll nachvollziehen - so etwas ähnliches hätte auch von mir geschrieben worden sein können ... und auch ich stehe auf Geräte, die gleich so funktionieren, wie ich es haben will ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## maxpapa (1 September 2009)

hi,

wir haben erst kürzlich einen "DATAEAGLE" gegen eine Datenlichtschranke(LEUZE) austauschen müssen,da es beim funk zu verbindungsproblemen kam.
wir vermuten ,daß es es an überschneidungen aus anderen funknetzen lag(pressenwerk bei AUDI,Ing.) .
im selbigen werk haben wir voriges jahr einen "DATAEAGLE" wegen verbindungsproblemen gegen eine schleppleitung ausgeauscht.
ursache war vermutlich,wie LL schon geschrieben hat,die direkte Sichtverbindung.

gruß maxpapa


----------



## Thomas Schildknecht (2 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

vielen Dank an Swisscrane für das interessante Telefongespräch und den Hinweis auf die aktuelle Diskussion in diesem Forum. 

Gruss nach Neckarsulm und vielen Dank an Kolbendosierer für das positive Statement und nochmals dafür daß wir Bilder von der Anlage machen durften die zwischenzeitlich bei einigen Vorträgen von mir über Einsatz von "Profibus in der Automobilindustrie" verwendet wurden. (Ich unterstelle dass der Forumsname einen Zusammenhang mit der Firma hat) 

Bei Larry Lafer, automatisierungsprofi und Jan kann ich die Projekte leider nicht an Firmen zuordnen, trotzdem Dank für die postiven Statements.

Gerne würde ich selbst ein Statement zu Erfahrungen von Maxpapa abgeben.
Wir stellen Kunden kostenlos komplette Funkstrecken zum Testen zur Verfügung. Ich kann mich nicht errinnern dass bei Audi,BMW,Daimler,Salzgitter, Thyssenkrupp, Airbus,VW ohne Koexistenzplanung eine Funkstrecke installiert werden kann. Jeder der hier eine Funkstrecke einsetzt muss mit den zugehörigen Funkkoordinatoren die Frequenzen abstimmen. Ich bin fast  immer eingeschaltet und kenne in der Regel jede dieser Anwendungen. Wenn es dort tatsächlich eine bestehende Anlage auf dem gleichen Kanal gibt, kann man DATAEAGLE entsprechend parametrieren. 

Natürlich ist Funk keine eierlegende Wollmichsau und ältere Übertragungstechniken wie Schleifringe,Lichtschranken und Schleppkabel haben ihre Berechtigung. Nach meinen Erfahrungen haben unsere Funksystem gegen Lichtschranken den Vorteil daß wir keine innerhalb 50m keine Sichtverbindung benötigen. Wenn maxpapa ein Schleppkabel als Ersatz verwenden kann ist das die bessere Lösung wenn die Kosten wegen Kabelbruch alle 2 JAhre keine Rolle spielen. Bei Schleppkabel braucht man aber wohl immer Sichtverbindung!, Schleppkabel um die Ecken geht schlecht, aber dann geht auch ein Funksystem mit Richtantennen.

Mit Richtantennen haben wir bei Salzgitter AG Profibus und Profisafe zu Kränen über mehrere 100m übertragen. Hier ein Link zu realisierten Projekten: http://www.schildknecht.info/?navi_id=12&content_id=48

Frage an Maxpapa: welcher DATAEAGLE, welche Funktechnologie und welche Antenne für welche Entfernung wurde eingesetzt? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Mobi (2 September 2009)

Ich hätte noch ein System von uns, was wahrscheinlich zuverlässiger wäre.
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/248_43079.htm


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (3 September 2009)

Bei der o.g. Lösung die "wahrscheinlich zuverlässiger" wäre handelt es sich nicht um eine Profibus Funkübertragung sondern um eine Signalübertragung mit einem Profibus Gateway. Wie kann ich da meinen Frequenzumrichter mit Profibusinterface anschliessen?

Wie "wahrscheinlich zuverlässig" arbeitet dieses System? Gibt es da präzise technische Werte?


----------



## Gerri (3 September 2009)

Mich würde interessieren ob man Taktsynchron bei 12Mbit/s sein kann.


----------



## Gerri (3 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das es läuft, sonst würde es nicht verkauft werden.
> Ein Programmierer hat mir gesagt, dass er dort unten war und u.a. Bluetooth verbaut hat, zu Testzwecken wollte das BMW mal ausprobieren. Und es lief wohl äußerst gut.
> 
> Wieviel Bit wolltet ihr denn gleichzeitig übertragen?
> ...


 
Also mein ehemaliger Chef hat es nicht geschafft das Bluetooth in Betrieb zu nehmen und ist dann auf die 7000 Euro teure optische Datenübertragung von Leuze übergegenagen.


----------



## Mobi (3 September 2009)

automatisierungsprofi schrieb:


> Bei der o.g. Lösung die "wahrscheinlich zuverlässiger" wäre handelt es sich nicht um eine Profibus Funkübertragung sondern um eine Signalübertragung mit einem Profibus Gateway. Wie kann ich da meinen Frequenzumrichter mit Profibusinterface anschliessen?



SPS <-> Profibus <-> Gateway <-> Funkmodul <-> Gateway <-> Profibus <-> FU



> Wie "wahrscheinlich zuverlässig" arbeitet dieses System? Gibt es da präzise technische Werte?



Da ja da steht, dass das System bis zu 12 Mbit liefert, müssten deine 500 kBit voll drin sein.


----------



## Gerri (4 September 2009)

hab mit phoenix gesprochen. 12 MBit sind nicht möglich. Da sind schon einige Leute in die irre geführt worden. Max. 1.5 MBit!!


----------



## didik (4 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> SPS <-> Profibus <-> Gateway <-> Funkmodul <-> Gateway <-> Profibus <-> FU



Das habe ich nicht so richtig verstanden wie das funktionieren soll. Kannst du das vielleicht nochmal genauer arklären welche Geräte dazu verwendet werden sollen.


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (4 September 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *automatisierungsprofi*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir leid aber das kann und wird niemals mit dem von Mobi angegben Produkt http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/248_43079.htm funktionieren! Da liegt ein grundlegender Verständnisfehler vor! Man muss schon den Unterschied zwischen Profibus Master und Slave und Gateway kennen bevor man solche Tips gibt. Das ist ein Offenbarungseid und löst nur noch Kopfschütteln bei mir aus. Bei solchen Tips braucht man keine Feinde mehr. Hoffentlich ist das nicht der Kenntnissstand von PhoenixContact allgemein sondern nur der eines einzelnen Mitarbeiters. Die Forumsnettikette verbietet mir weitere Kommentare.

Der Frequenzumrichter FU ist Profibus Slave und das Phoenix Gateway nach dem Funkmodul ist auch ein Profibus Slave (hat ja eine eigene GSD Datei!) . Der Profibusstrang nach der Funkstrecke besteht also nur aus Slaves und wird nicht von der SPS angesprochen. Wer soll da die Kommunikation übernehmen?


----------



## maxpapa (11 September 2009)

Frage an Maxpapa: welcher DATAEAGLE, welche Funktechnologie und welche Antenne für welche Entfernung wurde eingesetzt? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
01.09.2009 21:45

erst mal entschuldigung für die späte aber noch ausstehende antwort.
hier ein paar erläuterungen:
wir sind ein ing.-büro , welche für einen kranhersteller die e-planung/software
von verrschiedenen vorgängern übernommen hat.

1.DataEAGLE (Funk) als Verbindung zwischen zwei kränen:

   bei ca. 30mtr. Verbindungsabruch 
    - nach rücksprache beim hersteller ist der  DataEagle für     
      bewegte teile (Zusammenfahrung) nicht geeignet --> Umbau auf Leuze-Datenlichtschranke


2. DataEAGLE (Funk) als Verbindung zu bewegter ET-Baugruppe (AUDI-Museum/Sonnenshelter)

wenn kein direkter sichtkontakt bestand,kam es zu verbindungstörungen.
dieses ewige sorgenkind bei AUDI wurde mittels einer Schleppleitung und PowerRail entschärft.

gruß maxpapa


----------



## Eliza (11 September 2009)

also ich habe mit phoenix-produkten mit profibus eine bluetooth-verbindung in einer anlage und das ging und geht problemlos.
und ich arbeite nicht bei oder für phoenix contact.


----------



## Thomas Schildknecht (22 September 2009)

Danke an Maxpapa für die Kommentare. Ich habe mich gerade mit der Kranfirma B. aus O. die das Sonnenschelter bei Audi betreut unterhalten und bedanke mich dort bei dem Projektleiter Dipl.Ing F. für das sehr nette Gespräch. Wie er mir versicherte hat er Funkstrecken mit DATAEAGLE im Einsatz die hervorragend arbeiten.

Bei diesem Projekt wurde leider von einer Vorgängerfirma eine für die Anwendung ungeeignete Funktechnologie gewählt und eine ungeeignete verdeckte  Antennenplatzierung. Das System verwendet das 868 MHz Band mit 500mW Sendeleistung das wir normalerweise für die Prozessindustrie mit Reichweiten von 5km bei Sichtverbindung und ca 1km auch ohne Sichtverbindung auch für transparente Profibus Übertragung einsetzen. 868MHz ist aber für bewegliche Objekte wie beim Sonnenschelter nicht die dafür optimale Technologie.

DATAEAGLE für funktionstransparenten drahlosen Profibus mit 1.5Mbit Busgeschwindigkeit ist mit Bluetooth (DE3703),2.4GHz WLAN DE3013), 5.8GHZ WLAN (DE3803),1.9GHz DECT (DE3103), 868MHz + 915MHz (DE3323), 802.15.4 /Zigbee/Wireless Hart (noch im Testbetrieb ohne Artikelnummer), 433, 456, 459MHz (DE3403),  2.4GHz Upbanded DECT (DE 3023) sowie einer optimierten auf Wlan 802.11 basierenden aber propritären 2.4GHz Funktechnologie (DE3003) lieferbar. 

Über die technischen Unterschiede, Eigenschaften, Koexistenzverhalten und Einsatzmöglichkeiten dieser Funktechnologien halte ich am 29.9. um 15:45 Uhr auf dem Wireless Technologies Kongress in Stuttgart einen Vortrag. Link über www.schildknecht.info unter Events


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Ich hätte da noch ein System von uns. -> RAD-ISM-2400-DATA-BD
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2867869&parentUID=852324889

Hier ist dazu das Handbuch:
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...eshop&lang=de&UID=2867869&prodid=&asid=918795
Auf Seite 75 Ist die Einstellung von Profibus erklärt und mit NetPro kann man auch die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit einstellen.


----------



## automatisierungsprofi (23 September 2009)

Von Mobi, alias PhoenixContact Mitarbeiter, habe ich auf die Frage warum mein PSI-WL-RS232-RS485/BT, das bei mir im Labor liegt und ich nicht zum Funktionieren am Profibus bringe, folgende Empfehlungen gehört:

1. Nimm Ethernet
2. "wahrscheinlich funktioniert unser RAD-ISM-TW-PB-Gateway zuverlässiger"
3. "Ich habe ein weiteres Produkt: RAD-ISM-2400-DATA-BD-BUS"

Abgesehen davon daß ich nicht alle Produkte des Phoenix Katalogs zum Test kaufen möchte um zu wissen wie ich eine Profibus Funkübertragung aufbauen soll, habe ich das Datenblatt für Empfehlung 3 studiert:
Dort soll die Profibus DP Einstellung auf 93,75kbit reduziert werden, eine für mich abenteuerliche Tslot, TDSR, Anzahl OLM=127!! und Leitungslänge 9999m  eingegeben werden und man erreicht dann, laut Datenblatt, eine Profibus Antwortzeit von 180ms. Es steht im Handbuch zudem nicht für welche Profibus Datenlänge dieser Wert gilt. 

"Bei geringeren Übertragungsraten erhöht sich die Antwortzeit entsprechend" steht weiter im Handbuch. Von meinen Phoenix Vertreter habe ich als Empfehlung gehört, daß man die Funkmodule bei Profibus Übertragung nur  mit 19,2 kbit betreiben soll wenn es stabil laufen soll. Dann komme ich auf Antwortzeiten von roundabout 700ms!!!! 

Das Modul kostet ca 900.- Euro + Parametriersoftware, eine Funkstrecke also 1800.- Euro dazu kommt eine eigene Profibus DP Baugruppe CP 341 mit ca 600.- Euro da man einen eigenen Profibusleitung aufbauen muss, wenn an der Profibus Standardschnittstelle der S7 weitere DP Peripherie angeschlossen werden soll, macht 2400.- Euro. Für die zusätzliche Verlegung des Kabels rechne ich nochmals 600.- Euro vom SPS Schaltschrank (im Keller oder Montagebühne)  bis zum Funkmodul da ich den dort liegenden normalen Profibus Strang mit 1.5Mbit je nicht anzapfen kann.

Für das Öffenen des RAD ... Gehäuse, Parametrieren über mitgelieferte Software, Individuelle Anfertigung eines Profibus Kabels da kein Norm Profibusstecker verwendet wird, Einbinden des zusätzlichen Aufwands in das SPS Programm würde ich mal zusätzlich 4 Stunden kalkulieren.

Bei allem ist immer noch nicht die Fragen von Mobi geklärt worden:
A. Wo bei BMW gibt es die erwähnte Referenzanwendung?
B. kann Empfehlung 3 mehr als 128bit gleichzeitig übertragen (Mobi sagte die Funksysteme von Phoenix können nur 128 bit übertragen, ich habe 3 DP SLaves nach der Funkstrecke mit 32 /128/4 Byte DP Daten =1312bit) 

Fazit: Die Phoenix Empfehlungen sind schon rechnerisch extrem langsam und in der Praxis wohl nur für sehr langsame Anwendungen überhaupt geeignet trotz des relativ hohen Preises und Zeitaufwandes.


----------



## Mobi (24 September 2009)

Also ich habe nur geguckt und eine Alternative gesucht. Muss dazu sagen, das letzte mal, als ich was mit Profibus gemacht, war in der Ausbildung. Ich verwende eher Interbus und Ethernet. Für deine qualifizierten Antworten bin ich dir auch sehr dankbar, so komm ich wieder rein ins Thema. Und das mit BMW habe ich nur so nebenbei mal gehört (habe bei einem Gespräch gelauscht). Wenn ich jetzt damals gewusst hätte, das mich wegen diesen Themas jemand mal verbal auseinander nimmt, hätte ich natürlich genauer nachgefragt.

Wie kann es denn sein, das ein Funksystem auf dem Markt ist, und anscheinend nicht richtig funktioniert?


----------

